

Surprise - America already has a cyber Manhattan Project - schoen
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/americas-cyber-espionage-project-isnt-defense-waging-war/

======
jrochkind1
"But we can stop pretending now that the government is ever going to have a
“Manhattan Project” that improves the state of the art in computer defense.
That would undermine the very attack system it has spent billions of dollars
and a decade-and-a-half building. Despite the popular can-do appeal, a
defensive Manhattan Project isn't just unlikely. It’s a moon shot."

